# [TG] Togo | road infrastructure



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*République togolaise​*









Togo is a small country in western Africa. It's sandwiched between Ghana on the west and Benin on the east, with a narrow coastal strip and a border with Burkina Faso in the north.

The capital of Lomé is located directly at the Ghana border. It's only a 50 kilometer drive to get from Ghana to Benin through Togo at Lomé, most of the route is suburban. 

Togos road network is not very extensive. Main roads are paved. There are only a few four-lane highways in Lomé and one six-lane boulevard around the city center. 

1. Six-lane boulevard around the city center of Lomé.









2. The four-lane coastal highway. It's only four lanes for a few kilometers.









3. New multilane road under construction in the northern suburbs.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Some photos from Flickr / Panoramio











01B02 - Route togolaise by Anne Mimault, on Flickr


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

I knew Togo was narrow, but I didn't realise it was only 50km across at points.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Lomé bypass has been completed last year. It features two diamond interchanges, likely the first grade-separated interchanges in Togo. It was captured on Google Earth imagery, dated 17 January 2015.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Decree from 1968 establishing the route numbering system of Togo. It was numbered RN1 - RN27 at that time. Other sources have higher numbers today (up to RN42).


Togo routes nationales 1968 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Here's a map from 2013 showing both the route numbering and paved road network.

This map comes from a JICA report made for the Togolese government, so it could be considered an authoritative source for route numbering. It is more extensive than the route numbering on Google Maps and Open Street Map.

Source: LE PROJET D'ETUDE SUR LE DEVELOPPEMENT DU CORRIDOR LOGISTIQUE DU TOGO EN - PDF Free Download

It's unclear though if route numbers are signed at all in Togo, a quick browse on Mapillary in Lomé shows only a few directional signs with no numbers. Maybe there are kilometer markers with route numbers on them.


Togo road map 2013 by European Roads, on Flickr


----------

